# Furniture Chewing



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

My 7 month V has just started to chew wooden furniture. Not content with focusing on one bit of furniture she seems more content nibbling a bit from each bit! Unfortunately we’ve not caught her in the act (so it could be the cat?!) so have been unable to educate her about her wrong doings. She has a number of chewy toys to play with and we try to rotate them so she does not get bored. 

I’ve been advised Vicks Vapor rub rubbed on the furniture is good deterrent. Does anyone have any ideas…. Either to stop them doing the damage in the first place or products to use….. sprays etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

i didnt find the vapo rub worked- plus it stinks! i tried soap it worked better but still didnt stop it altogether. i moved the furniture out the area when she was left in alone ie when i was at work, and she doesnt chew at all now that her 1 year x


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

I HAVE BEEN USING BITTER APPLE AND WORKED... CHILLI LEARNED NOT TO TOUCH IT.... 

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/products-Groomex-Bitter-Apple-Spray_CN90001.htm

Hope this will help


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh boy! We used the Bitter Apple Spray on all our furniture. It didn't stop our V from chewing on it. The experiment failed terribly. So much so, that some of our furniture STILL has that spray stuck to it and we often get it on our hands when we move the furniture around! Its been one year


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Shivangi said:


> Oh boy! We used the Bitter Apple Spray on all our furniture. It didn't stop our V from chewing on it. The experiment failed terribly. So much so, that some of our furniture STILL has that spray stuck to it and we often get it on our hands when we move the furniture around! Its been one year


If you sprayed your furniture and the dog still chews it, how would the spray still be on there ???

Bitter Apple has worked well for me. On things like wood, I spray it on then lightly rub off most of the liquid to keep it from warping the wood.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha... Well, we were very cautious when it came to furniture chewing. There are teeth marks on couch legs and table legs. But we didn't let her crumble the wood to dust! So, whatever remains untouched, still seems to have some remnants of the spray. I remember we had tried a couple of sprays before getting Bitter Apple, so we prolly went a little overboard in chew-proofing our furniture 

Our V is 1.6 yrs now. She stopped chewing furniture a while back.


----------



## Bedyw75 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the same problem before and it's getting worst! My pup started to chew furniture and it's really hard for me to stop it. I have tried Apple spray, but it didn't work at all, probably try to give your V something to chew, it would be the last resort.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

How about getting one of those kong toys that you put treats inside and leaving it with them if you have to go out or give it to them freely through this teething period? That worked for me after I discovered one of the stairwell posts had been knawed a little bit by my viz. I found this toy to be invaluable, particularly with a fishy treat shoved inside. Kept him occupied through the tough times !!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Bedyw75 said:


> I have the same problem before and it's getting worst! My pup started to chew furniture and it's really hard for me to stop it. I have tried Apple spray, but it didn't work at all, probably try to give your V something to chew, it would be the last resort.


Crate the dog when you can't watch him. Once caught in the act, spray him with a water bottle. He will get the idea. Stay on top of him and say "leave it" until he does. This command should be used with other non touchable items. Practice three times a day for 5 minutes each and he will be a pro in no time.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with the previous post. We do not give Pumpkin a chance to chew furniture, because she is either crated or gated in the kitchen if we can not supervise her. I once caught her licking/taking a nibble on the cabinet in the kitchen, gave her a very stern "no," and we have not had another issue yet. If she is alone in the kitchen (gated), she is left with many toys that include a kong to keep her occupied. If I leave the house, even for 10m, I crate Pumpkin. She has very limited range in the house without an adult, because at 5m, I know she just can't help but to grab, chew, & eat things along her adventures. I think prevention is the best medicine along with practicing "leave it."


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

This second V has proven to be quite expensive. A side from chewing the couch arm, he's chewed the wood in the foyer, dug up the dirt in the yard and knocked over our flat screen. :'(. Gotta love them, but he's driving us crazy....


----------

